# Time for a new digital camera!?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Use to have a Sony snaphot and loved it! It had been beat to **** and back and still lasted a very long time. I wanted another one but the wife convinced me to get a Kodak EasyShare Z1285 a couple years ago. Well..... I never did like it! the shutter sticks, you have to reboot the thing all the time to get it to focus correctly. But I got by until now, I thought the cable was bad from getting wet so I ordered a new one for ONLY $3! well... come to find out it looks like the old cable's lil black plastic insert within the plug (very tiny stuff here0 may have broken off inside the camera? I cannot locate the old cable from just last week! RRRRRrr to investigate the end and cmpare to camera - before I go trying to pull out what I think may be a broken piece etc. FRUSTRATED!
I miss my SONY! and guess what... the wife just happened to get a new Sony for Christmas! HA! it is tiny and pink so I can't be using that! After she talked ME into a crap Kodak! hehe

THEREFORE........

I want a new camera! I have also been wanting a digital video camera for years. What are some good suggestions on a camera than can do everything but the dishes at a reasonable price? 

thank you


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John; 

Not sure what you consider a reasonable price. I just got a Nikon COOLPIX L120 for $272.99, including tax. I really like this camera, although I'm still learning how to use it. You can see some photos it took (although cropped and sized for this site) at the thread "Scratch building in 1:24 circa 1987" under the Model Making forum. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

John, check out the reviews here: http://www.steves-digicams.com/ and http://www.dcresource.com/buyersguide/


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I did some major digital camera research about 6 months ago, and wound up getting: 










Debated between a DSLR and that one..decieded that, for me, the DSLR has no real advantages, and several disadvantages. 
im very happy with it! 

Scot


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The camera above I think is the power shot, I have one, the thing I like the best is the flip out view finder. You can tilt the view finder to where you can hold the camera on the ground and see how you have 
everything framed, sure makes getting pictures close to the ground very easy, 
Dennis


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, My OLD Sony had that flip out viewfinder feature and I loved it! The new one doesn't and I find I use my cell phone for more photos now than the camera. I want a higher end DSLR for actual photography at some point. It is not in the budget right now. 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

IMO, (and your mileage may vary) the DSLR isnt really all that necessary anymore, (unless you really need its features for very specific reasons) and in many ways, its a significantly LESS versitale camera than the "compact" "prosumer" cameras, like my Canon SX30IS.


I bet for 99% of photographers, you wont really need a DSLR..to explain:


Im a "camera nerd" from way back..I was a photography major in College, graduated in 1992, just before the "digital revolution"..I have owned a long line of classic film SLR's..love them, excellent cameras!and I work at Kodak in digital R&D...I know film and digital photography very well.


My wife was shooting film until last summer, with her beloved Canon Rebel film SLR..We stopped shooting film, only because I lost access to a film processor at work!So now we are "all digital" for the first time ever..


So we needed a new digital camera..my wife does a lot of garden photography, flowers, close-ups of bugs, and also enjoys bird photography.so she wanted everything from a very close-up macro, to a strong telephoto..So I started some major camera research..the two main contenders:
Canon Digital Rebel, DSLR, about $600 (last fall)









Canon SX30IS "compact"camera, about $400.










(I also looked at Nikon's equilivant, the P500, also a very nice camera)


So the SX30 is $200 less..and for us, so much BETTER of a camera!


*Advantages of the "compact" SX30IS over the DSLR:*


1. MUCH wider lens range..35mm equilivant of 28mm to 840mm! yes, thats 840mm telephoto! and thats OPTICAL zoom! not digital "cropped" zoom! thats amazing..the DSLR would have been about 28 to 80mm zoom with the "kit lens"..yes, you can buy more lenses for the DSLR, but why bother when you already have the amazing range of the compact?


2. High-res video camera on the SX30IS! the DSLR has no video at all.


3. As others mentioned, the "flip screen" on the back is very handy..my wife can stick the camera right down on the ground among the flowers, and use the screen to compose..and can angle the screen upward or in any direction.


4. excellent macro capability, without the need for seprate close-up lenses.


*Advantages of the DSLR over the SX30IS:*


1. interchangable lenses..which for me is meaningless..since I will never need any more lens range than what comes with the SX30IS.so that isnt actually an "advantage" at all really..and could be considered a disadvantage, when you have to factor in the cost of multiple lenses, and carrying around a bunch of lenses..(if you already own a large collection of SLR lenses, then thats different! 


2. only real advantage of the DSLR, for me..manual focus..I do wish the SX30IS had manual focus..(and I think it might! I havent looked into that yet) sometimes, especially when doing closeups, it can be difficult to get the camera to focus on what you want..but there are ways around that too..(center the subject, focus, *hold* the focus, then recompose..works fine most of the time) I actually havent yet run into a situation where I thought "I wish I had a DSLR right now instead of this camera"..


And the only other thing I *dont* like about the SX30IS ..the "video viewfinder".. (when you look into the viewfinder, you are actually looking at a little video screen) I would prefer the "true optical" view of the DSLR..but I have gotten used to it..and we probably use the big screen on the back to compose half of the time anyway..


So..For $200 more, I could have bought the DSLR and got a much LESS versatile camera..signiffanctly less zoom range, no video camera..the choice was obvious.


When you are camera shopping, completely ignore the "megapixel race" nonsense..a 15 megapixel camera is NOT "better" than a 10 megapixel camera, based on amount of pixels alone..Digital cameras reached "film quality" at about 4 megapixels 10 years ago..all "more megapixels" gives you anymore is larger file sizes! unless you plan to print out gigantic poster-sized prints, you will never see any advantage to a 15 megapixel camera compared to a 10 megapixel..


In fact, I have *dialed down* the resolution of my new Canon! im not shooting it with its full resolution! because its full resolution is pointless for me..all it would give me is larger images..I will never print anything larger than an 8x10, and even then very rarely..99% of the time I print 4x6 photos, and post photos on-line, which always need to be resized MUCH smaller anyway..My Canon SX30IS is capable of 4320 x 2340 image size..I never shoot at that size. I am using it at 3072x2304, a "step down" from it's full resolution..but that is still FAR more size than I will ever need..the "megapixel race" has been pointless for many years now..the camer manufactuers keep coming out with more and more megapixels all the time simply because their competators do..and people believe the manufacturer's own hype that "more is better"..so they have to do it, or otherwise be at a percieved disadvantage..


But the race might be finally, thankfully, winding down! Canon recently *downgraded* the pixel count on one its higher-end consumer models! because sometimes cramming more pixels onto the same sensor actually degrades quality..So they went *down* in "megapixel count", to actually make the camera better! I think it was the Canon G10 and G11..
ah, here we go: Thank you Canon for dropping out of the megapixel race.



So..as I said, concerning the DSLR, your mileage may vary..camera choice is very personal, and people need and want different things..Im not "against" DSLR's..they are still excellent cameras..but I thought it might be useful to dispell a few myths..back in the day, if you wanted to be "serious" about photography, you HAD to have a film SLR..it was the only way go, (and for good reason)..but these days, IMO, you dont have to have a DSLR! because "non DSLR" cameras are just as good, or even better, and often have more features..in fact IMO, the DSLR is a bit of a dinosaur these days..for most people, it probably is NOT the best camera choice anymore.


Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott! That explains a LOT! At least for me... 

Chas


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

yes thank you very much Scott! I do want this camera and have found it for as low as $345 - also wanting a pool table and 150' of new concrete roadbed and track put in! lol


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I bow to your Google-fu...where did you find that price?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a new Cannon a few years ago. 

It was a bitch trying to figure out how to use it. I finally started to get the hang of it and then it died a couple of weeks out of warranty. 
Cannon wanted almost as much as it cost to fix it. So I said screw them and will never buy another Cannon product. 

I am back to using my (very) old Fuji (new in 2000) which I really like although it is a still camera only. It is quite slow processing images as it has a Smart Media card. 
However it takes nice pics including TIFF as well as JPG pictures. Close ups are good too. 
If and when I can afford another one it will likely be a Fuji again. Either that or a Pentax SLR? digital if I can use my collection of bayonet lenses from my old Pentax K film camera.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

My Kodak is crap! never did like it.... miss my Sony and the wife has informed me a $350 camera is OUT of the question!


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ100 14.1 MP Digital Camera with 24x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom and 3.0-Inch LCD. Had it about a monthe now and really like it. I leaned towards this one because of the HD video but it is pretty much like the Canon mega zoom, they are both great cameras based on the reviews I have read...............Jim


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

My KODAK 1285 is a really nice camera. Small, solid, and dependable. It replaces my old Sony Mavica, which I really liked, although I always had to carry a dozen disks with me on any trip. My only real complaint is that the viewer is very shiney, and it's hard to see what you're shooting. I wish it had a view-finder, but I like the fact that I can take at least 700 pictures with it. (Don't ask me how I know that!)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

So...I'm in the same boat. I "needed" a new camera. I've had my old Canon SD1000 camera for years. I just passed 11000 photos taken by it...but, I was getting some "red eye" issues on the photos of the grand kids. So...time to change since "improvements" have become standard now...image stabilization, 5X and up zooming, HD video....besides the normal 7M to 10M to 12M to 14M to 16M...etc race for higher resolution.

Now that resolution issue is important. The higher the resolution, the lower the amount of the photo taken that is fuzzy...which is usually around the edge of the photo. I'm NOT an advocate of super-megapixel cameras because the files get so big...but getting sharp shots, especially in macro mode for GRR models up close...well, it's a balance I gotta go with. I'll just remember to change the resolution to a higher level when I do the HIRES, up real close, macro stuff.

Ok...so thank God for CNET. Go to CNET.com...and play with the camera selection program they have. It will get you down to about 5 cameras that "fit" the "requirements" (or should I say "desirements"...because cost ain't a criteria"). It gives you a good selection..and it links you to videos they've recorded about each camera pointing out it's strengths and weaknesses. I'd give em a 10 for fitting the bill I needed filled.

After a few hours on CNET (mostly watching informative videos)...my requirements were "best" met by the Cannon ELPH 300 HS. I wanted a pocket camera...well, not true. Actually, I wanted a pocket camera with a cell phone inside....and NOT a cell phone with a camera which is what I originally wanted. I only wanted to carry ONE digital gadget all the time. Well...I learned the camera's in the phones didn't cut it (for me...from CNET.COM)...and NO ONE made a modern camera with a cell phone embedded. Sony once tried..in 2006...but technology has moved on and a 5M pixel camera don't cut it no mo. 


The result...I had to continue my current digital load....of a cell phone AND a ultra-compact digital camera. I did successfully buy a Cannon ELPH 300 HS on eBay for $187...which is a bunch below the list price of $300...and about $50 under the street price.


Sum total....go to CNET.com...and run their stuff to get some good help.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Great advice, Mike - I'm in the same boat as you were, and looking to spend no more than around $500 on a newer, spiffier digital camera to replace my faithish old Sony that is beginning to stutter a bit now. It has been my 'carry-camera' every day of my life for the last seven years, and is a real work-tool, taking upwards of 1/4 million images and movies with great results most of the time - the occasional downer was my fault. I don't anticipate using a quarter of plethora of features they have these days, just want the results to be as good as, if not slightly better, than what I can do now, based mostly on the current lack of a w/a facility or an optical zoom more than x3.

tac 
Founder and President of the Port Orford Highway 101 Traffic Light Appreciation Society [2011] 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

An interesting update on my Canon SX30IS.. 
the wife and I went on vacation last week..Philly and SE PA..brought along the laptop, and I was fully expecting I would have to remove photos from the camera periodically, and transfer them to the laptop (actually a tiny "netbook" but perfect for our vacation needs) because im used to digital cameras filling up quickly.. 

after about 3 days of shooting, I hooked up the camera to the computer to check "how full" the camera was getting, and see if I needed to transfer some images over.. 

The camera has a 4gig card..the computer has a 2gig hard drive!! :0 
I was blown away..the camera has TWICE the storage of the computer! 
totally new paradigm for me!  

We shot 800 photos on vacation..filled half of the camera's card.. 

Scot


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to get offtopic but I want to show you guys the future in cameras (5-10 yrs down the road)

First look at this photo (its large so im putting a link):
http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/wp-content/uploads/CloseupFinal.jpghttp://blog.vincentlaforet.com/wp-c...pFinal.jpg

It doesn't look like anything special, high quality and big, but then I have to tell you where its from. 

Its from a Red Epic camera, that was shooting at 96 FRAMES PER SEC VIDEO. ITS A SINGLE STILL FRAME FROM A VIDEO!
Of course this is only available to the pros but will make it into a point and shoot one of these days.

Here's the article it's taken from:
http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2011...l-picture/


DSLR is more for the Semi-Pro - Pro. You have to understand how to use a DSLR to get the most out of it and then you find out you need those pricey lenses (I have a Canon Rebel XS and a few lenses, I go on photography trips with my friends, one has a Nikon D700 with about $12,000 worth of lens. I can tell the difference as clear as day but I don't think a lot of people would. Buy the best camera that has the best lens(most important) and sensor you can afford, this is definitely a "you get what you pay for" type of thing. 


After saying all that, Scott's advise is probably best. The most bang for your buck! Canon & Nikon currently make the best cameras, but ALWAYS do your research!(there are constant battles between the 2 lol - a rolling joke between my photography buddies lol)


Andrew

P.S. My favorite camera store is B&H (most camera hobbyists/pros choice also, review system is great)! They are excellent in every respect! http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

Ill leave you with a video on where Still DSLR's are going, this is a VIDEO taken from one (still DSLR cameras are turning into breath taking video platforms!)
Video is "Life of a Professional Photographer", Timelapse and video both taken buy a DSLR Canon 5D Mark II (fullscreen and play in hd!)


Check out my Likes in my Vimeo Channel, Some real winners in there!! 
http://vimeo.com/user4259764/likeshttp://vimeo.com/user4259764/likes

This website is parsing out my html links again.... cut and paste the http url into your browser, they are worth it!


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought the Canon SX30is the day before we went on vacation, about 2 weeks ago. I did not have time to read the manual, I hate online manuals, but did manage to download it onto my net book. I only took about 400 pictures but only two turned out bad, one I left the cap on and the other was in so low a light level that it was a bit out of focus. The rest were perfect, in focus and perfect light, maybe not great subject matter. I love this camera, at the maximum zoom, 1330mm in SLR speak I do need a tripod; I just can't hold it that steady. I can't wait till I have learned how to use all the features, as it is I am very happy.


----------

